# Looking for a better setup.



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

I just got my DVR connected to the network and can successfully stream music from my PC to the DVR (HR-21). Unfortunately, the on-screen interface is, at best, clunky and almost unusable. What I like about it is its ability to stream music through my home theater system. I currently use an iPad to control my home theater and what I would like to do is be able to access my PC's music library on my iPad, yet, continue to have it stream through my DVR so that I can listen to it from my AVR. What kind of software solutions are there that I can look at? Tversity looked promising but it only adds a GUI to a TV, not the ipad. Is what I'm looking for even possible without going to something like kaleidascape?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can use TVersity through any browser on the iPad or iPhone via the http://(tversityserverIP):41952


----------



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

dennisj00 said:


> You can use TVersity through any browser on the iPad or iPhone via the http://(tversityserverIP):41952


Thanks, dennisj00. How would that work, streaming through my DVR?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if you want to control TVersity through the iPad or stream to the iPad.

Streaming to the iPad is in the post above. For Control, you'd have to use the remote in the Directv App for iPad and go through the Mediashare selection on the DVR menu.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Not exactly what you are looking for, but I'm using Zappo TV on my iPod Touch to do what you are looking to do.

Instead of using my DVR, however, I'm using my WD Live Plus instead. It's a much better streaming solution than Media share for everything. Also - I don't need my TV on when streaming just audio.

http://www.zappo.tv/


----------



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess what I'm looking for is something like Apple Tv, which can be controlled completely with the Apple Tv iPad app, complete with a magnificent GUI with two way feedback to the iPad. What I *don't* want, is a solution that ties me to iTunes. Whatever hardware/software I go with, a matching iPad app for complete control is critical.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

For music, Zappo will play anything I have on my iPod that is DRM free through my WD box which is connected to my home theater. I can have my iPod in my pocket while doing so - pretty cool.

It will also allow me to contril the WD Live Plus in many other ways as well, like search and play YouTube videos from my iPod and play them on my TV.

Zappo let's me control the WD device as if I were in front of the TV, from my iPod. For example I can play anything on my NAS device as well.


----------



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

Athlon646464 said:


> For music, Zappo will play anything I have on my iPod that is DRM free through my WD box which is connected to my home theater. I can have my iPod in my pocket while doing so - pretty cool.
> 
> It will also allow me to contril the WD Live Plus in many other ways as well, like search and play YouTube videos from my iPod and play them on my TV.
> 
> Zappo let's me control the WD device as if I were in front of the TV, from my iPod. For example I can play anything on my NAS device as well.


Thanks, Athlon. I should make it clear, I do not have a HTPC. Basically, what I'm trying to accomplish is play all of the music that is on my PC's HD through my home theater's sound system and control it all with a GUI on the iPad, complete with 2 way feed back and album art. Is this even possible? "Subsonic" sounded like it would work perfectly except it can't play through my AVR.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have an HTPC either.

I'm using a Synology NAS device with a ton of storage in it for my video collection. My PC doesn't even need to be on.

For music, when using Zappo, the display on my iPod (I don't have an iPad) looks normal when controlling the WD Live Plus, and the 'art' on the TV (if on) is the same as it would be if I were controlling the WD with it's remote and playing music from my PC or Synology NAS.

In other words, I can send playlists to the WD from the iPod, or individual songs. What I'm doing is streaming (over wifi using the Zappo app) the music from my iPod to the WD box, which is connected to my home network and home theater. (Zappo will do much more than just that, BTW.)

I think Sonos may also do what you want for a lot more money, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## mborner (Jan 12, 2011)

Athlon646464 said:


> I don't have an HTPC either.
> 
> I'm using a Synology NAS device with a ton of storage in it for my video collection. My PC doesn't even need to be on.
> 
> ...


Okay, gotcha. So you have all your music on your iPod, streaming to your WD and all your videos are stored on your WD. Let me ask you this, how do you control the volume of your AVR from your iPod? See, I'm looking for an all-in-one solution. I'm already controlling my entire home theater system with my iPad and would like to incorporate streaming music into that same control. Kind of like Crestron, on the cheap. :lol:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

mborner said:


> Okay, gotcha. So you have all your music on your iPod, streaming to your WD and all your videos are stored on your WD. Let me ask you this, how do you control the volume of your AVR from your iPod? See, I'm looking for an all-in-one solution. I'm already controlling my entire home theater system with my iPad and would like to incorporate streaming music into that same control. Kind of like Crestron, on the cheap. :lol:


Close - the WD doesn't store anything - it's just a streaming device (like our DVR's Media Play section) but a lot more sophisticated at it. That's all it does, and it does it very well. 

My NAS device stores everything. The WD device is tricked by Zappo (a free app) into seeing my iPod as a storage device as well. The WD is connected (ethernet) to my home network like the NAS is. My iPod, as you know, connects wirelessly, so they can all talk to each other.

I cannot control the volume on my receiver with my iPod, although that is very doable. There are devices available that will accept commands over your home network and convert them into IR to allow you to control anything that is controllable with an IR remote, with an app on your iPod.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

mborner said:


> I guess what I'm looking for is something like Apple Tv, which can be controlled completely with the Apple Tv iPad app, complete with a magnificent GUI with two way feedback to the iPad. What I *don't* want, is a solution that ties me to iTunes. Whatever hardware/software I go with, a matching iPad app for complete control is critical.


I have the Apple TV set up and it is fantastic for music, photos, Pandora, Netflix, VEVO, etc. I have the HDMI cable connected to my HD AV receiver and the sound is great. I believe Apple is planning to incorporate a cloud based storage capability that will allow syncing without going thru iTunes in the near future. Much better way to go than using Media Sharing through DTV boxes, IMHO.


----------



## gb24 (Jul 9, 2008)

mborner said:


> I guess what I'm looking for is something like Apple Tv, which can be controlled completely with the Apple Tv iPad app, complete with a magnificent GUI with two way feedback to the iPad. What I *don't* want, is a solution that ties me to iTunes. Whatever hardware/software I go with, a matching iPad app for complete control is critical.


So, you want:
1. something like Apple Tv,
2. controlled completely with Apple Tv iPad app,
3. magnificent GUI
4. two way feedback to the iPad
5. matching iPad app for complete control

You don't want:
1. iTunes

IMHO, the only solution which really meets all this requires iTunes. I'd suggest just getting over it and using iTunes. You won't be "tied" to it, you can certainly use other media players and tools in addition. What is your concern about iTunes?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

For music I use Sonos. All my music files are stored on my NAS so I never have to worry about any of my PC's being on. The Sonos iPad controller app is awesome. It is however a music only solution.


----------

